# What is this?



## caryc (Nov 3, 2019)

Kubota B7100HST-D I went through the owners manual and the parts manual. The parts manual just shows a hole in the dash for this but nothing in the hole.
In the bottom pic you can see the cable that comes from that knob on the dash. Right now that knob is frozen in position and won't pull out. But the lever that the cable goes to will move by hand, just not with the cable. I'm new to diesels so let me ask a dumb question. Doe a diesel engine have a choke?


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

No diesels do not have a choke. follow the cable to the end and see where it is . snap a picture and see if one of us can identify it


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Fuel shut off?


----------



## 40Windsor (Sep 18, 2019)

Engine decompression control? Allows operator to turn engine over to build oil pressure to prevent dry start.
Just a guess.
Edit: try spraying some penetrating oil into the tube of the cable assembly. Both top and bottom. If/as it soaks in, spray a bit more and start working the cable/handle to try to get it to move. Keep a rag under the cable where it comes out of the tube to keep the oil off things that dont need it.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It says Decompression Knob.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If its the decomp. cable, U SHOULD get it operational.. U pull the knob while u start the engine {crank it}.. The engine will spin very fast & then u "let it go" to fire off the engine..
The lever going thru the valve cover opens the valves in the head, to allow the engine to spin VERY FAST to create HEAT in the cylinders, inorder to fire off the fuel being injected into the cylinders..
I hope that helps explaining what its for & how it works..
Your "supposed to" use it every time u start that little engine..
"MY rule" is.. crank it to a count of 5-1000 & if it doesn't fire up.. THEN use the decomp. lever.. BUT you'll figure out what u need & when.. They ALL have different "tricks" to starting..
Stand on 1 leg, jump up & down, stick your tongue out & hit the key.. Lol U get it..


----------



## caryc (Nov 3, 2019)

Thank you guys. It's pretty clear that it's a compression release. It works a lever that goes into the valve cover. I'll just keep hitting both ends with penetrating oil and hope for the best. 

Heck, it's only 40 years old, how stuck can it be? I hate to do any "tapping" on that knob. I don't want to break that plastic. I sure find it strange that in this set of 3 repro manuals there is nothing about any compression release. The only picture of the dash in one of these just shows a hole in the dash where it would go. Did they not put this compression release on all models?


----------



## caryc (Nov 3, 2019)

pogobill,
Can you tell me anything about that picture? Who owns that tractor and the model number? I called my local Kubota dealer in Hemet CA. I gave him the model number B7100HST-D and the serial number 10466 and was seeking a replacement cable for that and he looked through all his stuff and could not find any reference to a decompression knob being on that model. But obviously it's there since I took a picture of it. He says his drawings only show a hole in the dash with a plug in it. So how and why does this tractor have a decompression knob when everything he has says it doesn't? I would appreciate and further information anyone can give me.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I don’t recall one on the one my uncle used to have. I certainly never used it, and I used to mow grass with it on a regular basis. 

You should be able to substitute a parking brake cable, throttle cable or something similar.


----------



## caryc (Nov 3, 2019)

I didn't notice this until the sun hit it just right and I did a little rubbing on it. The top line says "Decompression Knob". So evidently I'm not hallucinating. The knob is just to the left of the mark. I still don't understand this.


----------



## caryc (Nov 3, 2019)

Marc,

Good idea. It will just be a pia getting that one out. It looks like I would need a stubby metric wrench to even get in there.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

caryc said:


> pogobill,
> Can you tell me anything about that picture? Who owns that tractor and the model number? I called my local Kubota dealer in Hemet CA. I gave him the model number B7100HST-D and the serial number 10466 and was seeking a replacement cable for that and he looked through all his stuff and could not find any reference to a decompression knob being on that model. But obviously it's there since I took a picture of it. He says his drawings only show a hole in the dash with a plug in it. So how and why does this tractor have a decompression knob when everything he has says it doesn't? I would appreciate and further information anyone can give me.


Not Pogo but try this link

https://www.messicks.com/ku/84585

Part # 66711-43510 33.14


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

W


caryc said:


> Marc,
> 
> Good idea. It will just be a pia getting that one out. It looks like I would need a stubby metric wrench to even get in there.


Welcome to the world of jerry-rigging.


----------



## caryc (Nov 3, 2019)

How do I answer a persons post with him quoted in my post? I click on the "quote" button in his post but it doesn't open a dialog window with his post in it for me to write my answer in like in every other forum that I belong to?

The helper note for the quote button says "multi quote" what is that?


----------



## caryc (Nov 3, 2019)

marc_hanna said:


> W
> 
> Welcome to the world of jerry-rigging.





caryc said:


> How do I answer a persons post with him quoted in my post? I click on the "quote" button in his post but it doesn't open a dialog window with his post in it for me to write my answer in like in every other forum that I belong to?
> 
> The helper note for the quote button says "multi quote" what is that?


Got it, I just hit the "reply" button to quote someone.


----------



## caryc (Nov 3, 2019)

bbirder said:


> Not Pogo but try this link
> 
> https://www.messicks.com/ku/84585
> 
> Part # 66711-43510 33.14


Thank you for that. I have ordered stuff from Messicks before. The trouble I had was that I had no part number to order by. After being told by my local Kubota dealer that this tractor did not have a decompression knob according to their records, I was stuck with no part number. As I said, even my three manuals did not show it. 

I have ordered the new cable from Messicks and have since gotten the old cable out. It was one of those "turn the old rusted nut one flat at a time" things but I finally got it.

Thanks again for that part number.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

caryc said:


> Thank you for that. I have ordered stuff from Messicks before. The trouble I had was that I had no part number to order by. After being told by my local Kubota dealer that this tractor did not have a decompression knob according to their records, I was stuck with no part number. As I said, even my three manuals did not show it.
> 
> I have ordered the new cable from Messicks and have since gotten the old cable out. It was one of those "turn the old rusted nut one flat at a time" things but I finally got it.
> 
> Thanks again for that part number.


forgot to add......when you get to that link, click electrical on left side and panel assy in subsection. I'm not sure if knob is available, but should be able to find a replacement. That cable was hard to find. Why electrical????? IDK


----------

